

Pneumatic logic board made entirely from wood doubles as desk/organ - paulgerhardt
http://www.kagenschaefer.com/pipeorgandesk.html

======
RodgerTheGreat
More info in this video, cribbed from the Hackaday comments:
<http://vimeo.com/25735281>

------
arethuza
That wonderful mixture of incredible craftmanship and a heavy dose of
eccentricity reminds me of Tatjana J. van Vark:

<http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/index.html#works>

------
earl
Wow. His workbench is really beautiful

<http://www.kagenschaefer.com/page6.html>

I'd almost be afraid to actually use something like that because I'd
inevitably dent, scratch, and cut it.

~~~
Natsu
I wonder if he doesn't mind using it because damaging it would give him a
reason to build a new one?

